# Critique Please



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

I would like to know the pros and cons of my doe. These are the best pictures I could get. Thank you.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Ok...lets see...

I like her overall refinement, nice general appearance.
Her legs look pretty nice. Looks like she might toe out in the rear a bit?
Rump could be more level..maybe a bit longer.
She seems a bit downhill which effects the look of her topline. If she's young she may level out a bit as she grows.
Would like to see a more pronounced brisket.
Withers could be sharper.
She could be longer bodied.
Neck is a bit short.
Could use a bit more overall sharpness & angularity.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree with Kylee  What breed is she?


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

She is a 11 month old Alpine/Nubian. Could you find a picture of an almost perfect goat and put it on so I can compare? I think it would help me to see her faults. I am not good at these kind things at all. I want to learn though.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you Kylee. She almost looks like the doe on the bottom left. May I ask what you mean by the brisket?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

The brisket is the front, bottom, base of chest.


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks Kylee for the diagrams of "what good conformation is in a dairy goat". I learned a lot from it, and plan on looking at some of my own does photos right now (to "judge" them). I appreciate it.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

No problem!


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks from me too! Those are great diagrams!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yep, you're welcome. :thumb:


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you so much Kylee. Those diagrams really helped. :thumb:


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

Also loving the pictures. I've picked up on some of the terminology but these really filled in the gaps :hi5: 

To the OP. She's a lovely goat. Bet you can't wait to see how she freshens.


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

Wow, AWESOME diagrams Kylee, thanks!


----------



## black-smith (Jan 20, 2011)

She's a little weak in the chine, but pinch her back down and she'll actually be a very nice looking doe


----------



## black-smith (Jan 20, 2011)

The more I look at the pictures the more I like her, she's deep bodied, she's sharp in the whithers, great set of rear legs, incurving in the thigh. Her neck does look a little short here but I think it's just the picture. She could be a little longer in the body but she;s only a yearling so give her another year


----------

